# SOUTHBEND SHAPER 7" $900.00 with cabinet base. Lancaster Pa.  Also a 9" southbend in pieces $100.



## Silverbullet (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice looking , now I wish I had the money. 
#6638034226

SOUTH BEND LATHE 9" in pieces $100.00
#6613419159


----------



## middle.road (Jul 10, 2018)

https://lancaster.craigslist.org/tls/d/south-bend-7-shaper/6638034226.html


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jul 10, 2018)

Oh man. I'm drooling. Mommy buy me a shaper.


----------

